# Lillian co-op?



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

I keep hearing about this and would love more info. Does she have a website? Is this through a yahoo group? More info pretty please


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm so glad you posted this, I was just searching the forum for the same info. I tried the link in the supplier sticky and it doesn't work anymore. :/ I really need a good quality EO supplier that doesn't charge and arm and a leg - I'm okay with buying in larger amounts so a coop sounds like a really good thing.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

[email protected]

That is one of her yahoo groups co op's you might try joining that.

Sheryl


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Couldn't find that group throuhg the yahoo groups...I sent an e-mail and it came back as undeliverable 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/soapingcoopcentral/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FragranceDirect/

try this way. These are both her groups, I think I may have just posted the link wrong. I went and checked and they are both there. See if it works. :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*CP'd some of Lillian's manufactuer's scents*

Since some of you aren't on the list at Lillian's coops, I thought I would post them here. The lavender and violets is wonderful. Also the red I wrote just for you guys...Vicki

..............
............

Hey Lillian, All the scents were tested in my tried and true Walmart recipe, lard, coconut oil, sunflower oil, premixed 50% lye water, then 16 ounces of goatmilk added at emulsion as not to change the color of the bar. I made 9 pounds of soap, poured 1 and 1/2 pounds of soap into each of 6 containers and stick blended in the 1 ounce of scent, no stirring by hand, no babying.

Mayan Gold, this is a drop dead beautiful scent. It soaped easily, no acceleration, no riceing, no heating up in the mold. Cures (8 days) to a beautiful golden color. The scent would certainly go with anyone who likes the more exotic scents, a trio of Nag Champa, Dragons Blood and a bar of Mayan Gold would be an excellent gift basket. This would be beautiful with gold mica.

Herbal Tea, I love green tea type scents and wasn't impressed with this one. It soaped wonderful no A or D was super easy to work with. It has a very herbal smell to it, but more like dried herbs in vitamin capsules, it isn't pleasant. Another one I would like to smell after a good cure.

Lavender violets, if you sell it they will buy, I will buy. I really wanted to give this one the full week cure to make sure it wasn't going to fade, it hasn't even a little bit. No A and no D. This is a lovely alternative to medicinal lavender EO....I will be waiting to see what kind of price you can get us on this.

Pineapple Pom (this was reformulated since the swap we did)...I love this stuff in leave on products, my customers love this stuff in lotion, it simply doesn't make it into soap. This formula didn't rice, but once again, it leaves this residue on the outside of the bar. It really feels as if I whipped the soap so much that it has airbubbles all through the outside of the soap, and this residue feels oily, remember this was the same exact batch of soap all of these were done with. No D, no A, but it got hot in the mold. Perhaps if this was babied and put in the fridge after pouring this layer would not attract to the top and sides of the mold. The bar is hard at a week, but you can clearly feel the edges are still softer and the bars are not pretty from sticking to the knife, to my miter box, to my cutter  I also had to wait a full 12 more hours to unmold this one, even with the wait, you wouldn't get pretty outside bars because of this softness around the edge and top of the bar, it was not on the bottom of the bar.

Sage and Tea, No A and no D, this is a very nice scent. This would be a really nice scent to do in a line with tolietries and the soap. It is a very clean herbal with crisp notes from the tea. Everyone liked this scent.

Arabian Dream, no A, it soaps to this ugly mustardy color. OOB it is a very mens cologne type scent, but it doesn't come across in the soap. I am not sure if TD would cover this mustard color without turning it into baby poop. I would love to see if this changes at it gets a good long cure, but with the color it is just not anything you could sell. It is a very nice mens scent OOB.

Thanks Lillian for allowing me to do this. I know waiting for the soaps to cure some drove your crazy, but CP soap changes so much from the day they are cut until they have had a chance to cure at least a little while.

I can send anyone who sends me a SASE a sniffy of the soap if they would like. 550 Dogwood Road, Cleveland, TX 77328

Vicki McGaugh 
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
lonesomedoenubians.com
Nubian Soaps
Goat Milk
"THE OTHER WHITE MILK" 
Visit our forum: dairygoatinfo.com


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

YAY!!! THANK YOU sooo much. I just joined and cannot wait to get some nice EO''s and FO's. The orders are flying in over here- need to get some decent molds now that I have my fave, no fail recipe to use with all these wonderful scents  I also put on loan every soap and soap and essential oil book my library could procure within the state of Ohio :biggrin

Thanks again for the links!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Vicki ! I'll know what to get now!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lori alot like goat books, other than stealing ideas out of books photos  you might want to take with a huge grain of lye, alot of the information in them. Some of the books simply have horrible if not dangerous recipes in them. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Lori, should you find a recipe in a book that you would like to use.. REMEMBER to put into a soap calc first before making, as Vicki says there are some nasty recipes out there and of course some myths.. one of them is to pour the lye in slowly.. (not needed) you can pour lye in all at once and save lots of time,, just have the stick blender ready..
A young gal that came to my home for a soap making lesson had been making soap, she ask me why her soap was brittle and very hard (most likely lye heavy) she had been using a soap recipe out of a book that told to just measure in a measuring cup, she was not using a scale. Dangerous soap, and she had no idea because this book was written by a goat person that has written a couple of books..
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I totally agree about the books. There are a few good ones but many dangerous ones. 
Since I am on vacation and at a campground, I cannot list the three good books I have other than my Catherine Failor Liquid soap book and Failor Transparent Soap book, I have another good one. Cannot remember the author. Cavitch comes to mind but that may not be it. 

My scale is my best friend. Even the small cheap digital scale I bought at Wal-Mart was excellent for starting off. I recommend a scale that won't time out though. My first expensive peice of equipment was a better scale that does not run on batteries.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Good thing to remember, thanks! I was not lookign at them for "how-to" though...I have my tried and true recipe that has not failed me yet and I am more wanting ideas for scent blends and mold ideas. As well as my lovely essential oil book so I can read about top note, mid notes and all in between notes :biggrin


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I talked to a guy at an event that was excited because he made his own "hunting soap" out of deer tallow. He said it smelled something awful. I asked him how it felt on his skin and he said it burned a little! OMG! I told him it was stupid to use it and tried to point him to a online soap calculator. I doubt he took my advice though. He wanted to smell like dead deer so the deer wouldn't smell him coming.

Of course he got his fancy recipe out of a hunting book.


----------

